# When are you too old to go trick or treating?



## Akira-chan (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a friend who's like 16 and still goes trick or treating. I stopped when i was 14. I feel like I'm too old to go which sucks, but when do you think people are too old to go trick or treating?


----------



## teto (Oct 20, 2016)

honestly i think you're never too old to go trick or treating no matter what other people say. alternatively, if you have children, you can just use going out with them as an excuse to have fun on halloween again too lmao. it's all down to what you think though, since i know some people think you should stop when you get to like 13


----------



## moonford (Oct 20, 2016)

13-15.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2016)

I really don't think you're ever "too old", and I hate when adults harass teenagers about still trick or treating. life's too short, and Halloween is fun.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped when I was 15 years old. So 2012 was my last year. I still like to go outside and look at the children's costumes, though.


----------



## N a t (Oct 20, 2016)

Although I think 14 is a good year to make it your last, I went trick or treating just last year or the year before. I can't remember, but I'm 19 now sooo...


----------



## mintellect (Oct 20, 2016)

Foolish.
You are never too old to trick or treat.


----------



## Kevinnn (Oct 20, 2016)

Never too old imo. Just as long as you're in a costume and not just wearing sweats/a jacket asking for candy using a jansport backpack.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 20, 2016)

Never. If a 30 year old came to my door in a costume, I'd give them candy. I stopped when I was 17, but that's because I didn't have anyone to go with the next years.


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped at 11 or 12. Taking away candy from the younger kids isn't my thing lol


----------



## Bowie (Oct 20, 2016)

Never.


----------



## vel (Oct 20, 2016)

never, i'm going this year lol


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Oct 20, 2016)

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2016)

honestly i think it's a bit weird when people in their teenage years n beyond go around in costume at night askin for candy but thts just me


----------



## Corrie (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't think there is a certain age. The little kids (1-2 age) going out is pointless imo cause they are too young to remember and just cry the whole time anyway. The teenagers at least appreciate it.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2016)

According to my mom, 13. The problem is that, once I turned 13, I wasn't allowed to celebrate Halloween at all.


----------



## ams (Oct 20, 2016)

I think the last time I went I was 12. I would say once you hit puberty you should probably stop.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped when I was 13, but beween 12-14 is probably a good age to stop.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 20, 2016)

When people start calling the cops on you.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 20, 2016)

When you gain your dignity and are embarrassed from being with the other children.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 20, 2016)

My philosophy is you're never too old for trick or treating as long as when you're older you should be putting significantly more effort into your costume. Like if you're a young kid I find it acceptable to put a sheet over your head and call it a day, but if you're something like 18 it should be well done cosplay you would see at conventions, or at least something of extremely good quality.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 20, 2016)

Never too old. I hate it when people tell the teens "aren't you too old to trick or treat ? " I would rather they trick or treat, then get into trouble. I give candy to any age that comes to my door.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 20, 2016)

Totally agree with everyone. You're never too old. I stopped at 13 though because my friends just didn't feel like doing it anymore and I didn't have anyone to do it with. XD


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2016)

Pookie4557 said:


> My philosophy is you're never too old for trick or treating as long as when you're older you should be putting significantly more effort into your costume. Like if you're a young kid I find it acceptable to put a sheet over your head and call it a day, but if you're something like 18 it should be well done cosplay you would see at conventions, or at least something of extremely good quality.



18 year olds are broke and their parents hate them
how are they supposed to have convention quality cosplay
??


----------



## f11 (Oct 20, 2016)

17 because lmao focuse on college or something else


----------



## wassop (Oct 20, 2016)

never too old , you can keep dressing up but maybe there's a point where you stop asking for candy and just walk around with friends and family


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 20, 2016)

personally i stopped going trick or treating in 7th grade, but in my family the cutoff for trick or treating is when you hit high school. i missed out on 2 years but o well lol.

i think it's okay to trick or treat until you're out of high school.


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2016)

Never, free candy, okay?


----------



## Dim (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd say when you hit HS. I really should have stopped at 14, the last time I went didn't go well at all lmao


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't see a problem if anyone over 18 wants to go out and trick or treat. It's all in the spirit of the holiday so why not?


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 20, 2016)

Never.


----------



## Believe (Oct 20, 2016)

I stopped around 15-16 (my sophomore year of high school). Idk, my group of friends just slowly transitioned to halloween parties on rather than trick or treating on halloween


----------



## Elov (Oct 20, 2016)

The last year I went trick or treating was in 2013. I was a 16 years old and a junior in hs I believe. My friend and I both grabbed a black t-shirt & wrapped it around our heads to look like ninjas. It was really a spur of the moment lets go out and get some free candy type of ordeal. Surprisingly no one was rude to us. Which is kind of sad because when I was 14 I actually showed my face and had on a pirate hat, and people kept saying I was too old...

Lmfao I actually found a photo! I ended up losing that hat while we were out lol.


Spoiler: 2edgy4u











Spoiler:  



Bonus pic


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

My parents wouldn't let me after I turned 11, but I probably would have stopped soon anyway. At that point the idea of a party sounded more fun than trick or treating! ^-^


----------



## Antonio (Oct 20, 2016)

The fun ended around 11 plus i heard it was illegal for ppl 14 and older. Life sucks...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 20, 2016)

never too old tbh


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 21, 2016)

never too old, i hope to dress up & go out on halloween till the end of my days


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 21, 2016)

I remember going trick or treating at least once in high school, maybe twice, so 14/15, but I don't think I did any later than that. I think it depends on the neighbourhood. A lot of the kids in my neighbourhood were around the same age, so it was just accepted. Typically older kids/teens would start later though so that houses wouldn't run out of candy before the littler kids did the rounds. I enjoyed handing out candy in the years after that and seeing all the costumes and seeing reactions to our carved pumpkins. My sis and I liked to do pop culture designs on them, like disney characters and such.

I wish I could be home for Halloween so I could do that again! I live in a student apartment now though so no trick or treaters for me. :/


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 21, 2016)

i didnt do it much but i havent done it at all since i was like 10.,,.

but halloween and trick or treating isnt as big of a deal here as it is in the us so yh


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 21, 2016)

Is 'never' not an option  really though, haloween isn't a massive thing over here but I know lots of adults who are very into it. I think if you make an effort to dress up it's not harming anybody if you still want to go trick or treating. I probably wouldn't do it just because I never even did it when I was a kid. I go around with my little cousins though and wear a mask or cape


----------



## Heyden (Oct 21, 2016)

im 15 rn and this is the first year im probs not gonna go tbh, maybe ill stay at home or hang out at a friends idk, just not feeling it anymore which is sorta sad lol


----------



## Holly... (Oct 21, 2016)

I think 13-14. I was never allowed to go (stranger danger and all), but all my friends all stopped at that age. I remember being soo jealous of them!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

Never. I kinda stopped a few years ago but I started going out again with my friends last year. We aren't going this year but that's just because we live in a small town where hardly anyone celebrates


----------



## Soda Fox (Oct 21, 2016)

You're never too old for trick-or-treating.  As long as everyone is having fun and wearing costumes, I'll give candy to a person of any age.  I don't trick or treat anymore, but I do reverse trick or treat once in a while.  I don't wear a costume but people still appreciate when I bring them candy out of the blue.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

Everyone does it here, you go out on Halloween and you see babies to adults, my moms friend goes every year, last year she got so much candy it lasted until like April.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Oct 21, 2016)

Whenever you stop wanting to.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't go by myself, my mom goes and watches us (me and my sister), if she didn't come with us I would've never gone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2016)

I stopped going trick-or-treating when I was nine, for strange reasons. But I think 18 is the stable point of when you're too old for it.


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2016)

tbh i think trick or treating should be left for the kiddies but maybe that's just me.

like if you can buy your own stash of candy then i don't think you should be going out.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 21, 2016)

You're never too old for Trick or Treating.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't really think there is such a thing as too old to trick'or'treat if someone comes to my door I'll give them a piece of candy, I see a lot of teenagers each year and I would rather them be walking around all night with friends getting candy then getting drunk and making bad choices at a party.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 23, 2016)

I've never gone trick or treating


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 23, 2016)

I was forced to stop when I was 15 I think. If it were up to me I would have still continued but I'm not allowed to anymore. And people were really judgemental about it, saying I was weird for going at my age and that I was being selfish.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2016)

Shattered said:


> The fun ended around 11 plus i heard it was illegal for ppl 14 and older. Life sucks...



How would it be illegal?


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2016)

9-10, I would imagine. 

I was never allowed to. My parents "didn't believe in it".


----------



## namiieco (Oct 23, 2016)

11 yrs I think i just find it kinda weird seeing a pretty grown up kid asking for sweets from strangers but it's kinda acceptable for little kids i guess


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 23, 2016)

Too old for free candy? _*NEVER!*_


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 23, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How would it be illegal?



It is not illegal.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 23, 2016)

I'd probably say like 15 or 16, I think it just depends on how comfortable you are with it though. I think that trick or treating is more suitable for little kids (like ages 4-12) with the idea of free candy going to people's doorsteps and all, but when it gets to like the teenage years I think most people start stopping with it. I stopped at 13 years old and even then I wasn't comfortable at all because I didn't feel like I was in with my age group, I was surrounded by 5-10 year olds so I stopped after 13 years. I didn't go with any friends at all either (only my mom) so I was always very awkward with the person at the door, I had a lot of social anxiety (still do) so I hated that. I see it as something fun for kids mainly, not really something for teens as it became very awkward with myself. But hey, if you go out with friends and you enjoy it, by all means! I'm just some loner so I don't know the feeling. Must be fun though


----------



## earthquake (Oct 23, 2016)

when u turn 2 years old lmao


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 23, 2016)

I stopped a few years ago and I wish I hadn't :/ I'm 20 btw. It's not so much even the candy that's fun. It's getting to show off a costume. And with so few people that come to our house... Blah. At least I get to dress up for work, hehe


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 23, 2016)

Literally never, trick or treating's for everyone, not just kids.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm 21 and I'm going treat or treating this year. Being short and having a baby face helps too. Haha


----------



## Brad (Oct 24, 2016)

Middle School.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 25, 2016)

To me it'd only start being weird once someone is 40 or older, but then they still make sure that kids are safe so there's really no problem.


----------



## shannenenen (Oct 25, 2016)

I stopped when I was 11. Super early, yeah, but when I learned that my older siblings got candy anyway as well as soda and fun stuff from my mom, I wanted to hang out with them instead. And either way, I really struggled with finding a costume I wanted to wear, as I wasn't into cosplay or really any fandoms until I was about 14. Personally, I think that there are more fun ways to celebrate Halloween than trick-or-treating as you get older, so I think around 13 is a good time to stop going and start doing other things like attending parties or going to haunted houses.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 25, 2016)

Imo there is no "too old" to go trick or treating.


----------



## reicheru (Oct 25, 2016)

I went trick-or-treating in college and a bunch of other students did too! I figure you're too old once you hit like 21.


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think that 14 is too old for actual trick or treating, but I do think that it is fine to dress up as anything and walk around. Just don't scare anyone unless they are your age and you know them.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 26, 2016)

No one is never 'too old' to Trick-or-Treat. But for some people, they would at least stop Trick-or-Treating like 13, 14, or 15 years old.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

13 or so.

It's when you start getting that look from people of "aren't you too old for this"

- - - Post Merge - - -

13 or so.

It's when you start getting that look from people of "aren't you too old for this"


----------



## Socketlaunch (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm trick or treating until people outright refuse to give me candy because of my age. And once I have kids, I'll go with them.


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

i stopped when i was about 11. but i'm not sure about the limit to be honest. do whatever floats ur boat!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm almost inspired to go again, thanks to people on here!


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 31, 2016)

i stopped going consecutively in sixth grade, seventh grade was my last year (im a freshman now) idk i'd rather have the candy go to kids and buy myself discount candy from walmart lol


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Oct 31, 2016)

Personally, I don't mind how old the trick or treaters are as long as they look like they are actually bothered! I've had a few teens that just shove on some lines of face paint and then put on normal clothes and bring a bin bag for candy, I never would be that person who would refuse to hand out candy so of course I gave them some but I just think Halloween is for fun, so if you are having fun and obviously put some effort into your costume I will have no problem with them going trick or treating! I suppose after 18 you start to look a little silly going out among little kids but as long as you aren't deliberately trying to take candy from innocent children and you are getting into the spirit then I will have no hesitation giving you some sweets ^^


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

I think that really any age is fine, although I do sometimes feel odd about taking all the good candy before the kids get there. I stopped trick-or-treating though just cuz of social anxiety, gonna probably have a retro horror movie night and drink hot apple cider instead.


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 1, 2017)

I don't really think you can be to old to trick or treat.


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't think you're too old and am happy enough with it but I hate it when teenagers come round not even dressed up and just say 'anything for Halloween' expecting you to give them money.
I think it's fun giving kids sweets and seeing them all dressed up


----------



## Weiland (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe 14 or 15.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2017)

honestly up to like...... ten. i would be really weirded out if someone who was older than like 12 came to us to trick and treat (unless they were going w a younger sibling or something...)
sweden isnt as hyped about hslloween as the us is tbh i think the most h@lloween thing people do is going to hallow33n parties, going trick or treat is much more of a kid thing


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 17, 2017)

Never!
Halloween doesn't have an ending age~
Yeah sure people may find it weird if you're 20 years old walking around gathering candy but who cares? It's fun and will always be fun


----------



## Buttlet32 (Sep 17, 2017)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Never!
> Halloween doesn't have an ending age~
> Yeah sure people may find it weird if you're 20 years old walking around gathering candy but who cares? It's fun and will always be fun



What she said. However, it's a shame to knock on a door and the person who answers sees through your costume and won't give you candy because they know you're an adult. And once you hit 18 in Tennessee you can't wear a mask. Not even on Halloween. It becomes illegal at that age and above. I don't know if the same is said for other states and countries.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 17, 2017)

i guess at 17 and over


----------



## Sig (Sep 17, 2017)

never 
always take advantage of free stuff


----------



## Rizies (Sep 17, 2017)

I stopped when I was 15. 


I find I don't care how old you are, but there needs to be a level of effort in costumes. I hate when I get teenagers at my door with just a mask on and nothing else. That's when I feel like they are too old.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 17, 2017)

i don't think there should really be an age limit, but if you're an older trick-or-treater then you should just make sure to be mindful of/kind to those who are younger than you.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Sep 17, 2017)

Rizies said:


> I stopped when I was 15.
> 
> 
> I find I don't care how old you are, but there needs to be a level of effort in costumes. I hate when I get teenagers at my door with just a mask on and nothing else. That's when I feel like they are too old.



I was a ceiling fan last Christmas. It was such a good costume that everyone has to stop me and take a second glance. I might be a meme this year. I'm trying harder than I was when I bought my own costumes. It just takes a little imagination.


----------



## xiaonu (Sep 17, 2017)

I don't think anyone's ever too old, but if you're over 18 and feel uncomfortable about it, you can always just buy candy, dress up, and attend Halloween parties or parades. Those are always fun too.


----------



## abc123wee (Sep 17, 2017)

The moment that you feel to old, honestly. It's different for everyone. I remember saying I was going to trick-or-treat until I was 60, but when I turned 12 or 13, I just didn't want to. Not even out of embarrassment, I just didn't think it sounded fun anymore. It may be a little sad, but it's completely natural.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 17, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> According to my mom, 13. The problem is that, once I turned 13, I wasn't allowed to celebrate Christmas at all.



Why? That's lame.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 17, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Why? That's lame.



Did I seriously put Halloween as "Christmas"? I'm dead.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 17, 2017)

This always depends. I've had groups of grown men come around in fun coordinated outfits and stuff... but a 16 year old in a mask and normal clothes isn't getting any candy from me. As long as you're putting effort into your costume I don't care.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Did I seriously put Halloween as "Christmas"? I'm dead.



hall0ween is censored so no u didnt


----------



## Coach (Sep 17, 2017)

I've never personally been trick or treating, but I'd say around 14. Unless you are accompanying younger children of course!


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 17, 2017)

My grandfather used to say that we were too old for trick or treating and that it was for kids... But then would turn around and say we were kids. Always confusing. I THINK if you have put time into a costume and are forreal, then there should be no age limit. But I do hate seeing the teenagers run around with a backwards cap on and baggy jeans saying their a rapper or something. I think that is what gets under my skin. Actually dress up, and I think you're good to go.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2017)

I dunno.. I just stopped doing it at one point I guess when I got older, plus it's not as big here nowadays.. Unless you live in a calm area with houses and not apartments. 

Feel free to keep going fast I guess, I mean you could always go with kids to make sure they are safe?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 17, 2017)

I trick or treated up until junior year of high school??? I'm sure I can still get away with trick or treating cause I look the same but I'm sure most of my friends have outgrown it and rather party for spooky time lol. But hey, I like free candy too.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 17, 2017)

When you realize you have more fun passing out candy & seeing the kids dressed up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And your Halloween night doesn't end at 8.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

My parents wouldn't let me go out once I was in high school which made me so bitter haha. I'd have only been 14? (just recently turned too since my birthday is in October). I got stuck with handing candy to everyone who came to our door and I probably looked like I wanted to murder everyone that stopped by haha.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 18, 2017)

Not sure of exact age but I'd say when the people handing out candy start to give you weird/mean looks and less candy than the kids. At least that's how it was when I was a teenager. The older I got, the less candy I was given and the more people looked weirdly at me like they were silently judging  Last time I officially trick-or-treated was last year, 21. I only went because my best friend came with and he was staying with me during Christmas (he came up from colorado and we did a duo costume, him a plague doctor, me a rotting zombie/plague victim). Granted we didn't get to many looks but still it was a bit awkward haha. Ah well we had fun and got free candy soo  and I did a mini dance and growl jig with another zombie guy who was handing out candy haha


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

Depends on maturity level but at a certain point as a teenager it gets to be too much. I stopped young because I didn't like Candy that much. But I still like to dress up on Halloween for fun as an adult. Maybe go to a party but I'm getting too old for the party scene as well


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanna say like 15. Like, it's time to grow up at that point. Buy your own candy.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm 18, 19 in March, and I still go trickortreating.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 22, 2017)

i guess 14.

im gonna miss asking for candy. :'((


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 22, 2017)

I think people being jerks to still-in-high school teenagers about it are annoying. You're still young enough to trick or treat. But once you graduate high school... well, at that point you're too old.

I've been too old for a long time now, so I only get candy by buying some for myself.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 22, 2017)

12 or 13. I can't stand those 16 year olds who have to weak the devil and scream mask costumes just to harass others. Social people do that.


----------



## Soraru (Sep 23, 2017)

I stopped when I was 17. its nice to get free candy but I don't even like candy anymore.


----------

